# Secondary Infertility part 1 2005



## jeanette

New home everyone!


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

Hope you are well. Its raining here in the west midlands and is sooo miserable.

DD and dh have gone out so I fell asleep for over an hour so I feel great!

Will catch up in abit but wanted to say hello to all my special friends on this thread.

love to you all

jeanettexx


----------



## Fee

All gone a bit quiet on here.  

Bliss on DH taking the girl out Jeanette - I know that feeling!


----------



## REC

Hello ladies..
I haven't posted in a while, just read lot  
Not much going on really, still   but still not working.
I keep looking at Laura & wondering do I continue in my quest for a sibling or do I just call it a day & get on with my life.
But then all the hurt & pain comes back of losing AJ & I can't help myself, I NEED to be pg NOW (oh sorry, selfish mode, slap).. Sigh, why is nothing ever simple.. I should be thankful for what I have..
Jeanette, hope you enjoyed your peace.
Fee   I like your new ticker, hope you're ok.
Gail, hello, hope you're ok..

Well best shut up now,  I haven't gone through half as much as you ladies have to ttc, so really I am lucky..
 to you all...

Roz xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is doing well  

I am not feeling  o bad at the moment.  My af is due to arrive on the 22nd feb and by now I have normally got very sore boobs and i am usually feeling very bloated.  I have had nothing yet   .  All I do seen to be doing is crying for no reason.  It was my birthday yesterday and I cried when I read all of my cards.  I got up set just talking to my boss yesterday. I also have noticed that I still have some cm .  If I was lucky enough to ovulate this month (u never know) it would have happend around the 8th feb.  I am scared, a little excited and very very unsure.

If I have had no signs of af by the 22nd do I test or do I leave it?  

Any advice would be great.

Love Charlotte


----------



## aggy

Hi girls
first time posting on this thread i am due to start ivf next week at Burton on trent i have a DDshe is 8 yrs old concieved naturally after 6 yrs ttc and 2 failed ivf have being ttc for the last 5 yrs but only decided to go for ivf last year but i have been putting it off because i feel guilty spending so much money when i already have one child but i know my DD would love a sibling i feel that i should like alot of you except what i have got and i am grateful every day for having my DD and even if my ivf fails i know how lucky i am to have her.
does anyone else have second thoughts and feel guilty about spending such alot of money?
we have decided to only have one go if it fails then that is it we have a holiday booked in july so something to look forward to, 
                  love sharon


----------



## Nikki

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all well and surviving this cold grey spell.

Fee, just wanted to send you a hug.

Charlotte, know just how you must be feeling, don't have any advice to give, but hope you have some good news to tell us soon!

Roz, sending you a hug too.

Sharon, we're finding the do you/don't you spend the money a difficult choice too.

I'm going to be 41 in March and I've really got to make up my mind whether to have one more go at IVF or not. It's not just the money. If I get pregnant we'd be looking at over an eleven year age gap. My dh is ten years older than me so he'd be 70 when child was 19. Does it matter? I can't imagine how it would feel to have parents in their sixties and seventies when you're just leaving your teens. Or is the fact that they love you the most important thing. If anyone is reading this who has a big age gap between children I'd love to know how they get on with each other. And I'm scared of putting us through all the heartache and disappointment again if it doesn't work. I just can't seem to come to a decision.

Love Nikki


----------



## LouKIZ

Hello Ladies

Haven't posted for a while.... I had a 3 day migraine last week!

Jeanette, I hope you had a good rest! Where in the west midlands do you live? I live in Sutton Coldfield. I know what you mean about the weather, very miserable. 

Gwen, you must be feeling very frustrated with your hospital. I can't believe they only do IUI one day a week. Have you thought of trying a different hospital? I hope you are OK!  

Roz, you've been through so much and I understand your need to be pregnant. Don't give up, you can do it!! I had given up last year then something urged be on down the IVF road and it worked for me at the age of 41.   

Chaz, Happy Birthday for yesterday. Sending you lot's of positive thoughts and baby dust.     

Hi Sharon (aggy) , welcome. Don't feel guilty about spending the money. People waste money every day on really stupid things. This is money well spent on the most priceless special thing in the world. It's the cost of a 2nd hand car or a nice holiday. I have never felt guilty and neither should you. Wishing you lots of good luck with your IVF cycle and keep us posted.    

Nikki, I'm 41 and my DS is 9. He will be nearly 10 when I have my baby(ies). I don't worry about the age gap. My son loves babies and small children and we went through with IVF for him just as much as us. With regards to being an older parent, I don't think it matters. It's all down to individuals. You can have teenage parents who are excellent and others that really shouldn't be parents and I think it's the same with older parents. The older parent has become the norm now as more people wait longer before starting a family. Most of my friends are in their 40's but they don't look or act it. So don't worry. I hope you try again. Lots of good luck.    

Fee and RSMUM sending you hugs  

Take care all of you
Louise xx


----------



## REC

Am sat here with tears welling in my eyes..
Last night a friend rang me & we were on about the houses that were for sale near my old house, she couldn't quite remember which 1 it was that had been sold & said the woman who bought your house was washing her windows so I know it was that 1 near you. I piped up, oh right, she's due to have her baby any time now (calm sounding voice my end although secretly thinking it should have been me   ), my friend hesitated then said, she's had it. Big intake of breath from me cos I know whats coming next, a little boy... Wham, there goes that sledge hammer.... Awkward silence from my friend, quickly have to say bye as tears are welling up & I don't want to lose it in front of Laura.. Why, why, why couldn't that have been my happy ending!!! I was in that house 5 years!! 4 years of ttc & then to lose him.. She's been in there 7 mths. has 3 other children & produces a healthy little boy.. I feel so silly feeling like this, I don't even know the woman & hate getting upset like this but can't help it.
Sorry, just needed to get it out, no need to reply, just feel better out than in..
Going to go wipe my face & make Laura breakfast & give her an extra cuddle..
Hugs

Roz x


----------



## longbaygirl

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind my joining you - I'm not sure where to post......... Hope you don't mind my introducing myself/repeating myself here.

I have unexplained, secondary infertility, had a series of failed IUIs/IVF, and now decided to use donor eggs in a last ditch attempt to have a baby.

No real compelling reason to use DE, everything appears to be in working order, I already have 1 child, conceived naturally, and my FSH is only 5.6. But, I am 41, so my eggs are unlikely to be good quality, and I got tired of failed IUIs/IVF, and being a 'poor responder. And to be honest, losing my daughter at 37 weeks last year completely demolished me emotionally/psychologically and made me terrified that I would never have another child. My DD would have been 10 months old this Saturday.................

I figured DE might be a shortcut to getting pregnant before its too late. I know the considered advice is to try 3/4 IVFs with you own eggs first, but as I said, I got tired of the endless dissapointments, as the song goes 'I'm all cried out.........'; and I'm fed-up with the endless shelling out of hard-earned cash. I want to buy baby things, not BMWs and deposits on holiday homes for infertility doctors................

Anyway, my son is 10 this year and I'm worried about the big age gap too, but I'm more worried that it might never happen.

I've started my meds and hope to have the DE transfer in mid-March. Of course no chance whatsoever of getting this in the UK privately or otherwise, so I am doing this abroad and paying.

Joy


----------



## Guest

hi all

thank you all for your wishes good luck 

i am so scared of what to do. my Dr said that y tubes were most probably blocked and with the pcos as well i would more then likely need ifv . But now with no signs of AF my head is in a complete mess  . My cycle can be between 36-39 days so I am going to try and resist buying a hpt before Friday if nothing happens.

I would like to thank you all for your continued support. I fell very honored to be part of such a fantastic support network  .

I will keep you all posted and let you know wether it is a bfp or not, as i know there is support here whatever the outcome.

Love Charlotte


----------



## night nurse

girls,

Sorry I have been awol for so long but I have been reading your posts!

Aggy my friend welcome to this thread.  Let me know what Burton is like.  Good luck for next week then, this could be your time fate and all that like we said.

Jeanette how are you doing growing nicely I hope  

Chazz - fingers crossed for you that you get a BFP!  then dh won't need to go nowhere near a hospital for his sperm test  

Welcome longbabygirl.

Roz - (((hugs))) for you about the woman in your old house.  I know exactly how you feel.  I am doing a course at the moment with a girl I used to work with who has an 8 yr old.  When we met up again on the course the first thing she said to me was ' Did you know I am pregnant again - 9 weeks?'  Then today I was sitting next to her and she had to go throw up twice then she went home! 

Hello to everyone I havn't mentioned, please forgive me for I've been awol that long can't remember everyone!

Love NNxx

P.s I start d/r in 6 weeks time!


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

nn- lovely to hear from you xx Fab news on your tx

Chazz- we are here for you hun. Hopefully we can meet up soon.

Joy- welcome aboard. Good luck with your tx. We are all here to support you.

Roz- how are you today?? Sending you a BIG HUG (((())))

Lou- Im only round the corner from you!! 

Nikki- good luck with what ever you decide xxxxx

Sharon- welcome aboard. We all understand how you feel

Gwen- lovely to hear from you xx

Fee- thinking of you xx

I only have 5 weeks left at work !! Hooray !!  Still cant believe how quickly the time has gone. This time last year I was so low..every month I would cry..I felt as if my heart was going to break esp when my dd was crying for a brother/sister. Those feelings will never be forgotten. Even now I still cry when I remember just how low I was.

Im sending you all hugs n kisses

love

jeanette xxxxxxxx


----------



## longbaygirl

Thank you all for your welcome.

Charlotte - good luck, hope you get a positive.

NN - how exciting! - have you got your protocol

Jeanette - wow - I bet you can't wait to meet the new person you're been carrying around for the last 8 months. Is baby a boy or a girl?

Joy


----------



## aggy

Hi 
thankyou for all the replies i feel alot better will keep you posted how it all goes
            luv sharon


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to pop in and say Hi to you all - for some reason I haven't been getting my notifications ( THOUGHT you were all a bit quiet!!!  Duh! )...

There are so many new people here..wil have to take some time to read though all your posts..

Hi to Longbaygirl..saw you on the DE thread..

and hi to EVERYONE else..

Just a quick update from me - I'm in limbo right now - D/R didn't work , have a big cyst so am on other meds to try to stop it..going in again in a few weks time for another scan. Apparently the donor has to wait for me..so, at least I haven't lost her..

will write more when I can..

Take care all of you..

RSMUm xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## casey

Just a very quick hello to everyone - sorry i've not been in touch but work has been horrendous for the past few weeks.

Hello to the newbies Sharon & longbay girl - we all know how you are feeling and you're sure of some support here.

Charlotte - fingers XXXXX

NN - i'm due to have icsi now but i've put it off till April due to work stuff and because i'm truly scared of another disappointment so we'll probably be on 2ww together

Love CaseyX


----------



## jeanette

Hiya everyone

DD is waiting patiently for the snow!! 

Joy..Im finishing work at 30 weeks..sorry if I was unclear. I just cant wait to leave !!! 

Casey..sorry to hear that work has been rerally bad xx

Sharon..thinking of you xx

RSMUM... so sorry to hear that D/R didnt work. Hopefully the cyst will go soon.

Hope you are all well

With much love

Jeanette xx


----------



## Cherub75

Hi girls,

Just popping my head in to appologise for not being around much recently.  Work and home stuff has been a bit manic recently so hardly been around much.

Just wanted to see how you all are.

Jeanette - Glad you're blooming and you've not got too long till you finish work, you lucky thing.  

Hello to everyone else, sorry not too many personals, woke up with a rotten cold yesterday morning and now I ache all over especially my neck which is as stiff as a board so thing I'm gonna hang up my gloves and toddle off to bed.

Night Night all  

Love

Emma xx


----------



## REC

Just saying Hi ladies..
Isn't this snow lovely? Mind you saying that I haven't had to go out in it yet!!  
Parents evening tonight!! Laura is not looking forward to us meeting her maths teacher, her work has really gone down hill since september, she's always been so good at Math so we're not sure if it's the teacher or the fact she got moved up to a higher group and is struggling.. Joys of parenting lol..
Jeanette those few weeks at work will fly by, make the most of them cos you'll miss work!!  
NN hope things go ok with you.
RSMUM -  
chazz - 
Fee - how's things??
Hi to all I have missed..
No news this end, just plodding along like an old donkey taking each day as it comes.. Making the most of life (been quite a few unexpected young deaths in our town in the last 3 weeks, makes you appreciate what you have doesn't it).
Take care

Love

Roz x


----------



## Nikki

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all enjoying the snow. Just wanted to say that in my new quest to think of all the positive things about only having one child we had a snowball fight last night. The snow started to come down quite hard and settle at 9, just when Fin is supposed to go to bed, but we just thought blow it, it doesn't snow in London that often. So we wrapped up warm, went outside and had a snowball fight for twenty minutes. It was great fun (until my lovely ds put snow down the back of my neck!). Not sure we'd have done that if we'd got more than one to warm up and dry off afterwards.

Keep warm everyone.
Love
Nikki


----------



## Guest

Hi girls

just popped in to tell you that i could not wait until Friday and i tested on Monday  . it was a  just like i thought it would be but hoped it wouldn't be (you will all know what i mean by that  ) It hit me a lot harder then i thought it would. told DH how useless i felt and how much not being pg really  hurts. to make matter's worse when i got into work the lady that is pg seem's to have developed a bigger bump overnight.

anyway the  has not arrived yet and neither have AF symptoms. i still have the cm, the moods and over the past few days the urge to  every 5 min. only problem with that is DH has been worrying a bit about stuff and has not been in the mood. so i feel useless and unwanted if that makes sense.

Well I'm going now so as not to bore you girls anymore.

sending you all lots of  

p.s jeannett when can we meet up. please im me and let me know


----------



## mancgal_644

everyone was just wondering if i can join your thread i have a ds who is 6 nearly 7 but unfortunately suffered 2 eptopics and had my tubes removed  we are just waiting to see if we can egg share but they are questioning my families medical history so gotta wait 3 weeks any ways i hope i can join you all 

Kerry xxx


----------



## RSMUM

A very warm welcome to you Kerry, really hope the clinic sort out everything, I'm on egg share too but as a recipient as I lost both tubes and have very high FSH. Good luck with it all.

Very jealous of the rest of you with snow - nothing here - It's sad as I'd love to be out building snowmen etc. Last year we had ONE beautiful day of it but my DD was more interested in watching CBeebies! Now she longing to be able to have a snowball fight- sigh!

So sorry to read your sad news Chazz - hang in there.

How's everyone else doing? 

I've got a scan on Monday to see if my cyst has gone. My poor donor is waiting for me ( I guess! ) so I hope we can get this show on the road soon.

Take care everyone.

D x


----------



## mancgal_644

hi there rsmum thanks for the welcome hope everything goes well on monday with the scan i will keep my fingers crossed for you 

    Kerry xxxx


----------



## Fee

Hi girls

welcome Kerry

Roz - so stressful isn't it (the school thing). Hope Laura's teacher was able to concentrate on being encouraging and honest rather than critical. She's obviously got a talent for Math, so just hope the teacher finds a way that s/he can convey the subject. I think a teacher's skill at commication can make or break for our children. My Laura last year seemed to be a trouble to the school etc, and we seemed to be there every 5 minutes. This year, different teacher - they call her the new girl - she's clever, hard-working, keen, committed - and her work has leapt ahead. WELL - we're the same parents - so the teacher must be the factor. I think Laura was bored and needed challenge.
Wonder if your Laura is bored or uninspired?  It's such a crucial age (options) = what about getting some private tuition in?  Lots of parents do that where I live as school places etc are so competitive.  Thinking of you.

Jeanette - How come we haven't seen a scan pic yet?!!! 

Chazz - so sorry for your BFN. Huge hugs for your heartbreak

I'm shattered at the moment. Terrible, awful insomnia. Makes me so snappy and hideous to be with.   Looking forward to a good catch up zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz tonight.

Laura had her first filling today - awww. She was so very brave. 

Fee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## REC

Hi Ladies

Hope you're all looking forward to the weekend!
Fee - Parents evening went ok & I was extremely proud of Laura.  Everyone of her subjects she's doing so well in & is acheiving the levels needed. The 1 subject she's totally shocked me in is science!! Her teacher told us she's been put down to acheive a level 6 by the end of Summer Term and after a recent test her score was level 8!!!  
Met her Math teacher & I can totally understand her dislike of him, he had his head so far up his   & didn't really want to listen to anything other than his own voice!! Have purchased a few math books so we can try & help Laura & hopefully raise her level (level 5 which she only just got & he expects her to have a high level 5 instead of a low level 5!!).
Because she got moved up to a higher group with a few other subjects she's also been moved up to the higher Math group regardless of whether she's capable or not, so the poor girl is trying her best.. I do think it depends also on the teacher, of course if you don't like the teacher you're not really going to get the best of the lesson are you..
Oh well, lets hope she improves soon..
Roz x


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi fee thanks for the welcome 

    Kerryxx


----------



## night nurse

Hello girls,

Welcome kerry!  

Roz, schools are a nightmare full stop!  Mine go to a catholic school and sometimes they can get a little bit over the top.  For instance I recently put in a holiday form to take dd out of school just after easter.  I had a note back from the headteacher asking me to give her information as to why this was unavoidable!!  Ended up sending a note saying we have had failed treatment cycles and want a break before we start the next cycle!  Hopefully that should shut them up!

Fee - I'm with you on the insomnia last night was bloody awful; an I've had to sleep this afternoon just to be able to keep my eyes open!

Jeanette - wish I was finishing work soon for any reason   Hows it going?

Well its pants pants pants for me at the mo as I have to move wards next week for 3 months and I don't want to go    Have no choice and they are sending me to a very stressful (because I would have to be in charge all the time) and heavy ward where most patients are dependant.  Most are self caring where I am now.  Not a good ward for me doing my IVF cycle which I will be in about 6 weeks!

Thats all for now

Hello to the rest of us mums and mums to be again  

Love NN xx


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

sorry for not posting much recently..been abit tired !!  

NN- good luck with the ward move. I know this is easier said then done (been there!!) but try not to get too stressed xx. Im doing well..just tired!! Still cant believe its happened. Only 4 weeks to go..22nd March!! Im taking 3 weeks al so mat leave will start at 33 weeks.

Kerry..welcome aboard. Looking forward to getting to know you

Roz..hope you are ok.

Fee..the scanner isnt working !! . Interestingly the scan I had of my dd 9 yrs ago is better then this one!!!!! Still think of you loads hun xx

RSMUM...good luck with the scan xx

Chazz...sorry to read your news. Lets meet up soon. Let me know where about you all (Im in aldridge) so we can sort somewwere out half way. Looking forward to meeting you xx

Emma- hope you are feeling better. I had a nasty cold at new year which took me ages to get over.

Nikki- hope you are well.

Hope everyone is having a relaxing weekend!!

Sending you all  

love

jeanettexx


----------



## night nurse

Hi

Jeanette, where is Aldridge? If my memory serves me right am sure its not far from Staffordshire??  Which means you are not far from me 

Love NN xx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Jeanette thanks for the welcome and also hi and thanks to night nurse for the welcome as well  i am in manchester so guess i will be to far away to meet any of you but thanks for all the welcomes  

    Kerry xxx


----------



## jeanette

very close NN.... 

maybe we should arrange a mini meet up at Easter!

jxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to let you all know I got the go-ahead today so we're off!!! Next scan March 8th - I'll be    by then with all these meds!


----------



## night nurse

Hi 

Jeanette a mini easter egg meet up would be cool but I'd have to bring dd!

Rsmum - Blimey thats quick, good luck with it!   

     to everyone else.

NN xx


----------



## jeanette

Hiya NN

I think bringing the kids will be great!

j xx


----------



## jeanette

Hi RSMUM

GOOD LUCK!!

Fantastic news!!

lov

jxx


----------



## RSMUM

Happy St. David's Day!!!!   
Anyone from Wales out there?

Wish me luck - my DD is supposed to dress up today but she's only 3 and a half and can't understand why she can't be a cat like at Halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi all

Jeannette thanks for you concern  I live in kings heath.

Thank you all for your support.  Still no signs of AF  and I have not idea what to do now .  Do i test again this week or just see if AF arrives.

Anyway I'm just trying to enjoy my week of without thinking about it.  Problem is I keep going to the loo every hour and checking my pants   .

rsmum wishing you all the luck in the world

And      to every one else

Love Charlotte


----------



## LouKIZ

Hello everyone

I Haven't posted for a while but I have been reading your posts.

I had my scan on Friday at the IVF clinic. It was very exciting. We are definitely only having one. Even though I am only 8wks we could see the heartbeat and the head. It was very emotional. I never thought we would get to this stage especially as we had given up hope last year. I can't wait to tell my son but we are going to wait until after the 12wks.

Joy... I was reading your post from 16th Feb. You must have been devastated. My heart goes out to you. I really hope you have a successful DE transfer. You've only got a couple of weeks to wait now! I'll be thinking of you.   

Casey... Good luck for your ICSI in April. How are you getting on with your injections?

Chazz... I'm so sorry you got a BFN. Try to stay positive... you will get there!!  _Just read your new post_.... Are you late? If you are, you could do another test.

Kerry... Welcome! Any news on your egg share?

Fee... How is the Insomnia? Hoping your managing to get some ZZZZZZZZZZ

NN... Good luck for your IVF cycle. Have you started your meds yet? How are you getting on in your new ward? What a nightmare having to change jobs, can you refuse?

RSMUM... Brilliant news... at last!! I'm really happy you've got the go ahead. Only one week to wait for your next scan.

Gwen... Good luck with the IUI

 Jeanette, Roz, Nikki, Sharon, Emma and everyone else.

Take care all of you.
Louise xxx


----------



## mancgal_644

hi Gwen thanks for the welcome and hi louKIZ not heard anything on the egg share front yet its only been a week today since they sent my family history so could be another 2week yet cause they said around 2 to 3 week just one of those things at the mo though waiting and waiting it can get very   sometimes but if it all pays of then i will be  congrats on your baby its the best thing seeing the heartbeat  i know it was for me as before i got pg with my son i had a m/c unfortunately i went for a scan before i knew was m/c and seen no heartbeat it was the worst thing so i know how happy it is when you see it once again thank you all for the welcomes 

Kerryxxxx


----------



## REC

Hello ladies

Jeanette - hope bump is doing ok?
Fee - Hope Laura's enjoyed any snow you've had!
Hi to rsmum, Kerry, Nikki Gwen 
Chazz big   to you.. I'm now 13 days late but have had 5  
I really don't know whats going on, have all the symptoms of pg but still waiting (if I AM gonna get a  )..
To anyone I have forgotten, sorry, my heads elsewhere at the minute..
Love

Roz xx


----------



## aggy

Hi girls havent been around much this week have a upset tummy get it alot when feeling stressed got to calm down, started DR feb 23rd so a week into it AF due today so waiting for that next appt 9th march for baseline scan hope i feel better then 
            love to all
                    sharonxx


----------



## longbaygirl

Hi Girls,

Not posted for a bit. Been waiting for AF - which arrived late, but now I can start my Progynova and Viagra suppositories. 10 days till i go to Kiev and 15 days till DE Transfer.

Louise - It is so exciting to see the baby on the scan - makes it all so much more real. Hard to know when to tell the rest of the family. A difficult one for you as your son might overhear you talking about the pregnancy/new baby so I suppose you can't leave it to long. And will he be able to keep it a secret or will you tell everyone at 12 weeks?

Charlotte - has your AF arrived yet? I had to induce mine with a big shot of progesterone yesterday - it did the trick!

Roz - sorry to hear that you are still getting BFNs. You could try a blood test, they are much more sensitive than the pee sticks and you would def. know one way or the other then.

Sharon - hope you are feeling better. What are you using to DR?

Joy


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies

Thanks for asking about my AF. It has not arrived yet. It was due on the Tues 22nd Feb, but i could not wait until the end of the week so I did the test on the 21st. There was hardly any colour on the test (i did a midstream test and normally after u wee on it it turns pink or blue until the test is complete) It took me 40 min to see the negative sign in the test window.

I am 8 days late today and I don't have a clue what to do. I want this so much I am scarred of getting another negative.

I hope all who are pg your bumps are doing well. And those of you having TX may your womb's be warm and inviting.

Thank you all for you support

Love Charlotte

p.s you advice on the pg test would be appreciated


----------



## aggy

Hi joy i am using suprecor think thats how you spell it to DR
seems ok
              luv sharon


----------



## LouKIZ

Hi Chazz

Go and buy clearblue, they are really easy to use. Pee into a container and don't bother about midstream, just make sure it's the first pee of the day, thats when the HCG is the strongest.

If you don't want to do your own test again, go to your GP and let them do one for you.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending you lot's of positive vibes.    

Take care
Louise xxx


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

Today it has been snowing on and off for most of the day!! dd was most disappointed that school was still open!! 

Gwen..good luck with your appointment xx

Chazz...is the Fort Shopping Park too far for you to get to?? Let me know what days off you have. I cant believe that your af hasnt appeared yet..why are our bodies so cruel?? As Louise has said why not ask your GP to do the test. Thinking of you hun xx

Louise...great to see you posting...fab news on the scan! Let me know which consultant you go under at GH xx

Joy..good luck with your tx xxxx

Sharon..hope you are feeling better soon xx

For those of us living around brum/walsall..shall we arrange a mini meet up with the kids during half term??

hope everyone else is well

love

jxx


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

Roz and Chazz - here is hoping your af's never arrive and you do get those   's.

Jeanette - no snow here I'm afraid mind you they've said it will be -3 degrees tonight!  Glad I'm not going out and dh must be mad cos hes playing footie tonight    Ds was off school yesterday with sickness and diarrhoea but seems ok today.  Think I carried the bug home from work as everyone had it on Sunday night.

Sharon - has af arrived yet?  Have you chilled out?

I am still stressed over work, now off sick for two weeks.  Was shocked yesterday when I got the letter about moving wards and it didn't say 3 months like I was told!!  I ran them up and they said they wern't aware it was for 3 months and thought it was a straight swap!       Have some feelers out for other jobs though but that poses problems with IVF treatment and if successful maternity pay.  Don't know what do do feel very
down about things right now as its all gone pearshaped because of work.

Hello to everyone else.  Bye for now.

NN xx


----------



## aggy

HI girls
AF arrived this afternoon  
NN still feel alittle stressed its not helping having this bad tummy i am off work until next tues so hope to feel better by then. I think the time off work will do you good with whats going on there at the moment its just extra stress for you 
my parents get back from ozz a week on sunday so i am looking forward to that they have been gone 2 months
Rozz and shaz  perhaps you will be lucky and not get your AF,S 
            GOOD LUCK luv sharon


----------



## amberstar

hope u dont mind me joiing in. Am on day 9 of stims today (short IVF protocol) Now is my 3rd go. first go sept 03 didnt repond then Oct 04 got 4 embies but no transfer as they got infected in lab (heartbroken) . Am nervous beyond anything about this cycle. Have a beautiful 6y old naturally conceived after 3y trying and the month my lap and dye was booked. Completely inexplicable.  Have done everything I can to give her a sibling all manner of drugs and alternative medicines and positive thinking!!!!and now feel that it is this cycle or nothing but the prospect of not having another pregnancy, another beautiful child and I feel so scared. Please please please let it be this month. After trying for number 2 for 5 years i have got over the anger feelings but am just left with the panic about this cycle. Feel like my brain is frying!!
Lots of Love to you all
xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to let you all know got a bfn this morning.  resigned myself to the fact that I'm not pg and my body must be playing me up. Thank you all for your support.

My son is 10 years old tomorrow  .  It does not seem like that long ago i was telling people that he was only a few weeks old.  How time flies and things chance   .

Jeannette the fort shopping centre is not that far for me to get to DH said he would drop me off.  Wednesday and Thursday are my days off.

Love From Charlotte


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi amberstar welcome to this thread and i wish you all the luck in the world with this tx i know how you feel wanting to give your child a sibiling and i hope it happens  

kerry xxxx


----------



## mancgal_644

hi chazz
  sorry to hear about your bfn keep your chin up 

  Kerry xxx


----------



## REC

Morning ladies..
Well after being 15 days late, 7  , a trip to the dr's, a good old  , a trip to the hospital, having bloods done 3rd time lucky!!, guess who decided to show herself this morning  ..   
But atleast it's put me out of 1 misery & into another... sigh
The good news is the dr has asked me what I want to do now & is going to help me try an acheive my dream..   
Chazz -   sorry to hear of your  
Welcome Amberstar
Aggy -  sorry   got you..
Hi to Joy, Louise, Fee & others..
NN -  

Roz xx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Roz sorry to hear about your  sending you loads of  but its good news that your dr is gonna help you more now so congrats on that 

Kerry xx


----------



## longbaygirl

Hi Girls,

Not posted much recently - 13 days away from my DE transfer. Got my donor profile last week, now I know what she looks like (no photo, just physical characteristics) - it all seems much more real now.

Roz sorry to hear about your BFN, but glad your doctor is now going to help. It makes a big difference. I'm not entitled to any IF treatment on the NHS, (too old and already have a child) but my GP is so nice he let me have my baseline bloods on the NHS, and the practice nurse said she will do my injections for me if I take here all the stuff. Oh, and he is also giving me a certificate for work (that does not say IVF!) so I can have a few days off when the transfer happens.

Chazz sorry to hear about your BFN - hope you are going to try again soon? My son is 10 this year too and I know now that any sibling will be too late for him to engage with as a playmate. I feel very guilty about this, my only hope is that if I have another child, they can get to know each other one day as adults rather than growing up together as children.

Amberstar - welcome. Unexplained is such a pain - just don't know what to do for the best. When is your EC/ET?

Sharon - How is the DR going, any news?

Hi to everyone else.

Joy


----------



## aggy

HI joy
DR not going to bad got baseline scan on 9th march feel abit better than last week. Not long to wait now for your DE  transfer hope it all goes well positive thoughts . I feel the same about your child getting older my DD is 8 yrs old so hopeing this is it 

Hi to everyone else 
           luv sharon


----------



## night nurse

Hi everybody,

Roz - sorry about yr BFN, wonder what made af so late for you?

Joy - Good luck with your donor transfer  

Aggy - Not long til your baseline scan you will soon be on the 2ww   Can't wait til we all meet up again.

I am a little less stressed!    I had a phone call yesterday from this other ward I meant to be working on saying they have employed someone else now and don't need me so are sending me back to my own ward!  I couldn't believe it, I rang my ward and they said they were not aware of this despite the sister ringing them up to tell them!  So now have to wait til Monday when more discussions will follow.  Talk about being messed about.  I just hope they don't say they will send me elsewhere   They will be one nurse short if they do! I am more than happy to go back to where I came from  

Been shopping today for more holiday clothes.  I am getting so excited but still so much to do.

Hi to chazz, jeanette, amberstar, kerry, casey and gwen!

Love NN xx
Ps someone has nicked my picture an I can't get it back on


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls

Hope you all well

I am fine still no signs of AF? Have no idea what is going on. I will leave it a while and then go and see my GP so that i can get something to kick start it.

My son really enjoyed his birthday he had lots of pressis and money. Still cant believe he is 10 though. He goes to senior school next september . Oh well it had to happen some time.

I have decided to have a go at acupuncture to see if it will help with my pcos and blocked tubes (u never know ) Plus it will help me relax I hope.

Love and best wishes to you all.

Love Charlotte


----------



## RSMUM

Happy Mum's Day to you all!!! Hope you all get treated well!


----------



## Guest

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casey

Hi evryone 
sorry i haven't posted 4 while - still really busy in work & not getting home till 10pm some nites. I go part-time from next week onwards - can't wait
Hope you're all ok and   to anyone having tough time this week.
back soon CaseyX


----------



## night nurse

Hope everyone had a good mothers day.

Mine wasn't brilliant to say the least.  My ds didn't even say happy mothers day to me even when I said ' get out of bed we have to go nan's because its mothers day!'  He then came downstairs saw the cards on the mantlepiece and STILL never said it! 

When asked when we got to my mums why he hadn't said it he just said 'I forgot'!  Needless to say neither my mum or myself were impressed and he later came home after being out with his nan and bought home a Plant to say sorry and 'happy mothers day!'

Is this what teenage lads are like?  He did so well at xmas saving his pocket money and buying everyone presents!! 

Guess what my mum says is right ' a sons a son until he gets a wife, a daughter is a daughter all your life!'  I can always count on my dd I know that  

Bye for now NN xx


----------



## mancgal_644

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY EVERYONE


----------



## jeanette

Morning!

Sorry I havent been around much..so I hope you are all well.

Mothers day was lovely..dd made me a beautiful card with a verse in that she made up and it made me cry!!

NN- hope work is ok hun..been thinking of you xx. Sorry your mothers day wasnt brilliant..but at least your ds said sorry!!

Chazz...so sorry you are having a rough time. I am breaking up soon so we should beable to arrange a meet up very soon! Have you any time of over easter?? I cant believe that my dd is 9 this year. When she climbs into bed with us in the middle of the night I still think of her as my ''baby''  

Joy..good luck with your DE..not long now xx

RSMUM- lovely to hear from you

Sharon..hope you are well

Fee..how are you doing mate??

Roz..sorry to hear about you bfn. Im so glad that your DR is now helping you. GOOD LUCK

Mancgal- happy mothers day to you are well  

Casey...lovely to hear from you.

Amberstar..welcome aboard. Looking forward to getting to know you.

LouKiz..hope you are well.

Gwen...how are you??

Sorry If I have missed anyone off!

Take care

love

jeanette xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Jeannette

I don't get anytime off as such unless I book it off. I work for exel safeway and they don't like you to have time off while they are busy and easter is manic. I have got the 2nd of April off that is a Saturday, maybe we could work something out for then. If not wed & Thur are my days off.

I think AF is on her way I have very sore boobs and keep going to the loo every 20 min. The only strange thing is that I have noticed I have some cm . I also have been getting some very sharp pains in my sides. Anyway just thought I would let you know.

Thank you all for your concern

Love Charlotte


----------



## Nikki

Hi everyone,

Nothing new to report except I'm going to be 41 tomorrow!! My birthday has been sabotaged by Red Nose Day events at school and cubs so perhaps I'll stay 40 for anothr year!!

Chazz, hope you enjoy the acupuncture. I've only had it a couple of times but it's completely painless and sooo relaxing.

Just want to say to everyone.

Love 
Nikki


----------



## night nurse

Hi everyone

Jeanette thanks for thinking of me regarding work.  On monday became equally upset when told would still have to go to other ward.  In the end I decided to take a chance and speak to the powers that be and explain everything.  Good news was I'm allowed to stay where I am for 3 months then it will have to be reviewed!

Good thing is I have an interview tomorrow!  Mind you I turned up for an interview Yesterday only to find its next weds ! 

Nikki -    Happy birthday for tomorrow.

Chazz - how are you whats happening?  Did af turn up?

Big hellos to Rsmum, casey, roz, fee, gwen, joy, kerry, aggy.

Love NN xx


----------



## Guest

Hi All

Thank's Nikki and     for tomorrow.  Can I ask you how you felt after the first session and did you fall asleep  ( I am scared I will fall asleep ) Also how many times did you have it before you felt a real difference in your general well being.  So sorry for all of th question's I just want to know that I am not waisting my money.

Hope all you ladies are well and your TXs are doing well

Love Charlotte


----------



## mancgal_644

hi nn i turned up to an interview early on time a week early but lucky for me they seen me and i got the job must have thought i would be a 6 oclock starter or something lol hope every one is well xx


----------



## Cherub75

Hiya girls,

Just popped in quickly to have a quick catchup.  Can't believe it has been so long since I posted on here, where does the time go?

Will try and catch up soon, ust wanted to say hi and hope you are all well.

Love

Emma xx


----------



## LouKIZ

Hello

Hope your all OK.

I had an awful mothers day. It started lovely, with breakfast in bed and some lovely presents from DH & DS. Later we ended up at the hospital because my son had twisted his ankle and he needed an xray etc. Luckily it wasn't broken, but badly sprained. After our 3hrs in A&E we went over to my parents house which was very depressing as my mum has dementia. My DH and I ended up cleaning the house for them. 

Later that evening I had a really bad shock. I started to bleed, quite a lot and became hysterical thinking it was all over. We phoned the hospital and they were very unhelpful. The Dr basically told me it was probably a miscarriage but unfortunately it was very bad timing as it was a Sunday evening and nothing could be done for me. We were told to phone our GP in the morning and arrange a scan. So we did this and were told that the first available scan was Weds!!! We still can't believe the lack of support. We decided to phone the IVF clinic and they were brilliant. They agreed to see us Tues am. We could have gone Mon but we are 1.30hrs drive away and wouldn't have made it in time. 

The good news is that we saw the heartbeat on the scan. We both started crying and the nurse and ultrasound lady nearly joined in. I think they were expecting the worst. They were very kind and supportive when we arrived but i could tell they were concerned. I found it very hard to talk because I was so upset so my poor DH had to do all the talking. The scan was lovely. The baby was bobbing about waving it's arms and legs and is now 24mm. They did the scan for ages because they said it was so nice to be able to see so much. Usually they only scan at 6 weeks (at the IVF clinic) and they don't get to see that much. They printed of 10 pictures for us!!

They think the bleeding may have been from another embryo that had implanted and not been picked up on the first scan. They could just make out a dark area near to the babies placenta (but not joining it). So I'm hoping that will be the end of the bleeding. I'm still bleeding today, but it's not much and it's brown (tmi) The clinic said if we had anymore problems they would see us again which is reassuring as my local hospital were so unsupportive. 

Sorry this has been a me post. I will catch up with all your posts tomorrow. The last few days I have spent in a horizontal position too scared to even sit up for too long, so I haven't spent too much time on the computer.

I hope you are all well.
Take care
Louise xxx


----------



## amberstar

Louise
I am in 2ww with 10 days left until test day feeling bored and reading lots of posts. I read your story that you posted and even though I dont know you I was feeling really relieved when I read that you saw the heartbeat. How stressful for you. I hope that you are resting and that it all goes well. Thankyou-your post was really encouraging. Sending you lots of positive thoughts and I hope that uncaring doctor you spoke to realises how hurtful those comments were one day!!
x


----------



## night nurse

Hi louise

You have been busy.  I am so glad everything is ok.  Your story is really inspiring, thanks for sharing it with us, it gives out hope to those who bleed and think its all over.  

I had my interview today, which was very strange as they did not ask me any of the standard questions that I had rehearsed for.  It was more of a chat really. Fingers crossed anyway.  Should know Monday or Tuesday if I have the job.  

Hope everyone is ok.

Love NN xx

Ps Kerry glad I am not the only one to be so keen to get to an interview    Are you blonde too?


----------



## casey

Hi everyone,
i've lost the plot on this thread now so    to those who need them and    to everyone else.
louise - how terrible for you - stay horizontal and demand lots of TLC you need it and deserve it

Anyway girls - time for a me post - i need some advice
you no i'm due to have icsi in april at Lpool Womens hospi - well i'm worried if i'm doing the right thing by staying with LWH.
My last ivf was so painful - even the internal scans made me cry and one dr was so abrupt and rough. i also had a nightmare et that took 31/2 hours with gas and air and it was the same dr. this time i'm having gen an for ec. et and cervical dilation. . the other thing is i'm going to be 450 amps - that is lot isn't it. I've had fsh tested and it was 10ish. when i asked about getting tested again before treatment, the cons said it was n't necessary as they would go by my last tx results. i asked to be tested againand he agreed but it seemed only to please me.
I've read other people's posts and their tx seems to be more personal. I got told to go straight for ivf and on the last consultation, the cons seemed to be trying to put me off. Should i transfer to CARE in Manchester or is this nerves getting the better of me, because i'm really scared about the pain and (hopefully not) disappointment. 
Totally confused and can't talk to dh as he'll say that we should do want i want.

HELP - Caseyx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi night nurse funny enough i am well Blondy brown lol maybe its the hair thing then hey lol don't let my DP see this one .

hi Louise that must have been awful for you just glad thats its all sorted out for you now and i hope that everything else runs smooth for you funny enough and not funny in a ha ha way but there was a couple in my local weekly paper today that have had the same problem she was 11 week pg naturally and she started to bleed they went to the a&e department and was told to go home as it was a weekend and they don't have scans at a weekend how awful! also they was told they would be lucky to get a appointment on the Monday as there so busy and it would prob be wed luckily they got one on the Monday and everything was fine thank god the couple said they wondered how many ppl had been threw the same.

hi Casey i am with care in manchester although I'm just at beginning still trying to see if i can egg share i could have gone to lwh as well as my bf is from liverpool but as he moved here went to care in manchester instead i can tell you they are very good and make you feel very welcome and i never feel worried or as if I'm bothering them if i have any questions good luck in your decision 

hello to everyone else as well hope everyone is well xxxxx

Kerry xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Gwen - what awful news - and it does sound like MArch is such an emotional time for you - sending you laods of hugs -how old will the twins be? It must be hard-work but also so,so lovely to have  2 DS's

Just wanted to say HI to everyone as I'm up sooo early  and on a Sudnay too! (DD shifting her sleeping patterns! )

Jeanette - how  are things going? Have you finished work yet?

Chazz - how's the acupunture?

Lou - OMG! I couldn't beleive your Mother's Day!! I can't imagine how terrified you must have been and soo relieved finally to see the baby!Am I right in thinking you ahd a very high blood count when you frist got your BFP?Have you been given any specific instructions now or just generally to take it easy? All the very,very best.

Kerry - Good luck with everything - am with you on the comments about CARE - I think they're great!

Amberstar - how goes it? The 2ww really is awful isnt't? The stress is just unbelievable - I hate being out of control and just having to "act normal"!!    ....at least in the build up I always feel I have something to " do "..Anyway, take care - thining of you..

NN - good luck on Monday/Tuesday

Roz - How are you doing?Glad your doctor is going to help.

Aggy - How are you getting on?

Casey - I've sent you an IM - hang in there, girl

Fee - Haven't heard from you for ages - wondering how you are.

Charli - GREAT to meet you and DD the other week - we must do it again soon...SO glad our little angels were relatively well-behaved! ..it's soo great to meet someone who understands..is DD ok with dogs? If so, perhaps you could come and play HIde and Seek in our garden  - R would lOVE that!  

Hello to everyone I've missed...it's hard keeping track of us all now.  

As for me, waiting today to hear from the clinic to see how our donor's doing so guessing EC will be Tuesday or later. Anxious that she may not have any eggies, fretting over my general lack of fitness etc.., mad at DH as he NEVER does anything different and just seems to take the "what will be, will be " attitude" ( mind you, to be fair to him all hell has broken out at his work so he is     most days! - works from home so that doesn't help   adn scared, so scared of that dreadful 2ww looming..ah well, better not count my chicks eh...

If any of you know of anyone in the North Wales area, please send them my way as Charli and Caron ( from donor egg thread ) and I are setting up a little support group - meeting for coffee, share info, have a bit of a moan - and hopefully a bit of a laugh too! )..so that's my latest project.

Hope you all have a great Sunday and take care.



Rsmum xx

will post as soon as I know more...


----------



## longbaygirl

RSMUM - looks like we are cycle buddies - my donor has EC planned for Tuesday or Wednesday. 

Nerve-racking having to depend on someone else, I've not got a clue how well or badily she is doing - no information al all from my clinic.

How are you coping with the stress. I'm tempted to turn to food, but I'm fat enought already. Can't turn to booze - obvious reasons, don't smoke and don't fancy any of the other - any suggestions!  

Joy


----------



## aggy

HI EVERYONE
feeling alot better now on stimming.
Gwen that is awful news hope they are ok try to stay   hope everyone else ok 
                luv sharonAggy]


----------



## RSMUM

Just had the call - EC Tuesday!!!


----------



## casey

Hi all.
RSMum, longbaygirl & amber star    
igood luck staying sane (ish) on the dreaded 2ww

gwen - hang in there you'll get thru this month with the help of your friends & family. I hope your nephew recovers
i'm thinking of you 
NN - good luck for tuesday 

Chazz - i have acu too and it's really helped my AF and with stress - 
to anyone else - sorry if i've missed you off the list
but take care
CaseyX


----------



## Guest

He all

rsmum & nightnurse thanks for asking about AF and she finally arrived yesterday and boy did she let me know she was here .  I don't think I have ever bleed so much (really sorry for the tmi)  At least she has come now and I can stop fretting that they were going to disappear all together.

As for the acupuncture I am hoping to have my first session next week id the lady can fit me in.  She also offers a free massage with all your sessions (not sure if this standard practice)  so I am looking forward to being pampered and hopefully it will help out on the baby front too.

I cant remamber all of your names but I do hope all is well.

Gwen I do hope that the rest of this month goes by without anymore heartache  sending you lots of  

Love Chazz


----------



## Nikki

hi all,

Chazz, I felt more relaxed after the first session. I didn't feel asleep but did feel mellow and slightly away with the fairies. Nothing that interferred with getting on with stuf though.

Gwen, what a time you've had. I'm really sorry to hear about your nephew and hope that he'll be on the mend soon. Great news about the baby's heartbeat though, that must have been so special. I'm sending loads of good wishes your way.

Rsmum, lots and lots of good luck for the ec. I've got everything crossed for a positive result.

My 'baby' has gone off on school journey today. He wasn't going to go. has been quite adamant all along that he would miss us too much. I dropped him off at school this morning, got into work, just put my bag down and Fin's teacher phoned to say Fin had changed his mind, did want to go and could I get home, pack a bag and get it to school by 11. (This was at 10) Luckily for once the trains were OK and I got home in record time. Packed his bag and was just about to leave the house when Fin phones and sobs doen the phone that he's really scared. I put the bag in the car, quite sure that when I got to school he'd say he didn't want to go. Anyway when I arrived, he gave me a big hug and one of those wobbly-chin smiles they do, got on the coach and waved and they were off. I'm at work and I can't concentrate. I feel like crying. I can't believe he won't be in his bed for the next four nights (unless we have to go and pick him up). I'm so proud of him for giving it a go and I really hope he has a fabulous time but I am going to miss him so much. Roll on Friday!!! I will be brave!!

Love to you all,

Nikki


----------



## mancgal_644

hope everyone is OK big   to everyone that needs one.
Its a bad day for me today done alot of   see its 2 years today since  my 2nd eptopic thought it would be a bit easier this year how wrong am i. not even bothered going out today still in my pj's one of my friends came round earlier with her baby she wasn't very supportive felt like telling her to    off sorry everyone to moan just one of those days i also  the egg co at my clinic to see if she as heard if i can egg share says she as heard nothing as of yet   feel like its taking ages now any ways hope you lot are fine bye for now 


Kerry xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quickie from me - 2 6 cell embies put back today - clinic called us on the way back to say the others didn't make it to freezing so bummed about that - but hey-ho what can you do ( as DH sez! ..a beautiful sunny day though and two grade1/2 embies nestingly nicely I hope ( told 'em they're not allowed out for another 9 months! )..

eek!

will post again later when my head has calmed down a bit

D x


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi rsmum,
            Fingers crossed they do as there told and stay inside for another 9 month wisshing you loads of luck 

Kerry xxxx


----------



## night nurse

Hi all,

Gwen was sorry to read your news about your nephew    How is he doing now?

Rsmum - congratulations on two good looking embies.  Fingers crossed for your two week wait   

Kerry - any news on you doing egg sharing?


Longbabygirl - Havn't heard from you in a while, hope your transfer went well  

Well the only news from me is that I got the job! Also have another fill in job at the nuffield our local private hopsital. Will get meals paid for so I'll be there quite a lot  

Hope everyone else ok.

Bye for now 
NN xx


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

Hope you are all ok! This weather is just sooooo fab!! 

NN- great news on the job front. Well done you ! 

Gwen- hope the shopping was fun with two teenagers !!  

RSMum- good luck hun xx

Kerry-how are you today BIG HUGS HUN (((()))

Nikki- hows it going?? How is your ds after his journey??

Chazz- I havent forgotten about you hun xx How are you??

Casey, Joy, sharon, emma, louise and to those I have missed off (sorry..brain very mushy!! ) how are things??

Well I finish work on Tuesday..I cant wait. A maxiumum of 10 weeks to go till bambino makes its appearance. Gosh..where has the time gone??

To my special cyber friends...sending you all  

love

jeanettexx


----------



## Nicola K

Hi ladies, just wanted to join you as I think I belong here!!

I am really struggling at the moment.  I cry myself to sleep all the time, and am so emotional all the time, doesn't matter where -  I can break down anytime.  I do have counselling but to be honest until I get over the pain and hurt of it all I can't move on.

DH has no children,I have DS (13 now!) and the yearning doesn't go away for another child.  People often say how lucky I am to have him and I am, but my example to people is -my FiL has cancer & it's getting worse, he's 75 but I don't say to him well at least you've had a good life so it doesn't matter.  Think people get my point when I say that, blunt but it works.  

I get so fed up with people assuming as you've had one that all the pain you go through doesn't matter as you have one child already.  What about DH, he's absolutely devastated with it all, no way was it ever in our plans not to have children.  This is our 4th and was to be our final cycle, but DH said the other day that maybe next year if we had some spare money we could do it again (choice is mine) but it made me realise how desperate he is, and he's not ready to give up.  Breaks my heart.

I have ec on tomorrow and am dreading the outcome.  Just hope there's an egg in each follie - I have 4 follies.

My DH family are the most insensitive people I know, all my friend have managed to support me the best they can, but inlaws have been crap and totally ignore the situation. Sils have not spoken to me since Nov and they both only live round the corner.  No excuse.  I'm distancing myself from them now for my sanity as it's not healthy for me.  They've all got kids - not had any problems ttx.  My Mil just bangs on how hard they both have it as it's hard having 2-3 kids.  I've just got the one so can't possibly know what its like for them!!

Anyway better go before I have steam coming out of my ears!



Best of luck to you all, we're all brave and strong women.

Nx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi all hope you are all well,

night nurse no news yet rang clinic last Mon or Tue they said no news yet so doesn't look like there 2-3 weeks prediction was right does it 4weeks this Tues it will be how well at least i got ds on hols this week to keep me company congrats on your job 

Hi Jeanette I'm fine today thanks for asking though and thanks for the hugs hope all is well for you?

welcome Nicola i know what you mean about family there the worst sometimes i don't speak to my sister as she went round telling everyone that id ask her to have a baby for me lol i ain't give up on myself yet so what i got no tubes thats my only prob though with it all think it would defeat the object of me having a baby as me and DP have already said if ivf doesn't work then adoption is our next step 

hope everyone else is fine 


Kerry xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Everyone

I hope you are all well.

rsnum I hope your womb is making your embies fell at home 

Jeannette hi there I am not having a very good time at the moment. On sunday I spent 2 hours up at the a & e department of our local hospital with my DH. And I got to see first hand just what hospitals do to him - he passed out . He had a problem with his eye and he could not see and it was all read and swollen, so off to a&e we went with the help of my father in law. He went a little pale while we were in reception, but when they said they needed to put some dye in his eye that's when thing went bad. The cons managed to check his eye but once he stepped away my DH passed out and had to be lifted onto the bed.

So that little dream I had of one day maybe getting him to the hospital to have his SA done and anyother tests done has just gone forever. He has always played his problem down with hospitals as "just a little thing" but it is a very big thing. So I am going to try having acupuncture and vits and see if that helps me relax. As for the ivf it ain't happening and that hurts  .

Anyway I wish you all the best in what tx you are going through.

Love Chazz


----------



## RSMUM

Chazz - so sorry to hear about your A and E trip - it must have been horrible! I just wanted to say I don't think you should give up hope on the IVF front - it IS possible. Dh can do his SA at home and bloods done at the GP's perhaps..and then why would he ever have to set foot in the hossie at all? I know it'd be really,really hard on you but there's always a way round everything - hang in there girl!  

Keep up the acupuncture and everything else and you'll find the strength to come back fighting pretty soon, I'm sure!Take care!

Nicola, I was so saddened to read your post and just wanted to let you know I was thinking about you today and hoping EC went well - I am horrifed that you aren't getting the support you need from the family - it must be soo tough - take care and good luck and you are soo right, we are some of the bravest, strongest women and we don't believe it often enough.

NN - CONGRATS on the job! You must be chuffed!

Kerry - thanks for the kind thoughts - so sorry you have to wait another few weeks for the clinic to let you know, it must be agonising..hang in there..

Hi to everyone else

D x


----------



## aggy

Hi everyone
well getting a little nervous EC tommorow only 3 follies to go with so not sure how i feel trying to be positive  
i have started to have sore boobs which i get when AF is due to arrive that can,t happen can it i havent even had EC yet hope i am worring over nothing 

chazz sorry to hear about your DH i am sure he could do his tests at home
        will let you know how it goes tommorow just hope i make it to the 2ww
        luv sharon


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi rsmum gald to see your still doing fine and as for the clinic and waiting im kind of getting use to it dont we all.

chazz sorry about your dh like the girls said maybe he can do it at home and gp aswell good luck though.

aggy good luck for tomorrow and hope you make the 2ww im sure you will do fingers crossed.


Hi to everybody else as well.

Kerry xxxx


----------



## Nicola K

Hi everyone, 

firstly thanks for your kind words of support, it's very comforting to know I'm not the only one!

just thought I would let you know I had Ec this morning, I got a personal best of 5 follies  = 5 eggs.  

I can't tell you the relief I felt and broke down crying, the pressure has been too much for me.   

Also have to say this was the most painful ec I have ever had.  I was in agony, still am to a degree, but taking it easy.  Next hurdle is the telephone call tomorrow about fertilisation.     I'll keep you informed.

Hope everyone is coping well at their stage of treatment.  

Wishing you all lots of luck.  Nx


----------



## longbaygirl

Sorry - I've been posting on the London girls's thread. 

Quick update. My lovely donor produced 11 follies. 10 fertilized (using ICIS). All 10 survived the 3 days. I had 4 transferred and 6 put on ice. I am now on the 2ww and test on the 1st April. Yes, I know it's risky, and it has already been suggested to me that if there are four I should call them John, Paul, Ringo and George! 

No, seriously, the clinic said that 20 - 60% are unlikely to survive, eek! Any more than twins and I will have the reduction.

Nicola - well done on EC - five eggs is great, more than I ever produced, sorry it was so painful for you. 

Casey - did you change clinic, I would, sounds like they are pretty rotten to you.

Chazz - how is the acupuncture and massage going. I could really do with a massage - my shoulders are soooooooooo tense at the moment.

NN - well done on the new job.

Jeanette - when is baby due - must be soon now?

Sharon - any news from EC?

Hi to everyone else.

Joy


----------



## Nicola K

Hi Longbay girl, just wondering where you're from as in UK they will only put back 2 eggs unless over 40?  Ideally I would like to have 3 put back if they make it but doubt the clinic will do so.

Nx


----------



## aggy

HI joy only got 1 egg gutted anyway they have done icsi the clinic have just phoned to say it has survived up to know just got to wait to see if it fertilizes dont know what my chances are i am really upset  but all is not lost until tomorrow
                    luv sharon


----------



## Nicola K

Hi Sharon - have posted on the nurses post to you.

Nothing I can say to make it better apart from thinking of you.  Been there and know how it feels.  Nxxx


----------



## aggy

HI nicola thanx for the reply when you had only 1 egg did it fertilize and did you have ET with it 
i am worried incase it dosent fertilize
hope everything goes ok for you this time
                  luv sharon


----------



## longbaygirl

Sharon - sorry you only got one, but that is all it takes. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Nicola - I had treatment abroad, in Kiev. Not not be able to get DE here (my age, and I already have a child), and could not afford the prices either.

Welshy - that is a pretty good perk, even more incentive for having another tx!

Everyone watching 'precious babies' tonight?

Joy


----------



## Nicola K

Hi Sharon, 

Luckily when I only got on egg it fertlised and I had ET.

Fingers crossed for you.  Nx


----------



## RSMUM

Sharon - just wanted to let you know I had a cycle with only one egg that fertilized too - made it to day three and ET - so,hang in there, girl, thinking of you.

XX


----------



## aggy

Hi girls
had a call from the clinic the egg has fertilised so all well at the moment just hopeing it divides and will be ok for ET tomorrow thanx for the support 
            luv to all sharon


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Sharon fingers crossed you have a little fighter and it divides

Just a quick update had a email from care today they said that all the family medical as come back clear apart from the dwarfism which came back as a low risk but .....theres always a but aint they lol they wont commit to it cause at the time i didnt know the name of my nephews condition so had to find it out today and on the 13th april im gonna be the topic of a big meeting oh lucky me to see what they think so another waiting period now till then and leave the decision in there hands xxx


Kerry


----------



## Nicola K

Hi everyone, 

called the clinic this morning and we have 3 left, 1 perished overnight. which I was expecting as one normally does. We're going to have ET tomorrow as hopefully have 2 strong ones to pick one.  Need to call clinic again tomorrow before we set off, another nerve wracking night.  Had a nifty whisky last night to calm my nerves - did taste nice tho hopefully won't be able to have anymore for another 9 months!!

Sharon, fingers crossed for you. 

Hope everyone is ok.

Nx


----------



## Guest

Hi all

First off all can I just say thank you all so very much for your very kind words off support   I love you all.

Thank you all for your advice but my dh's problem is not just with hospital's it is with anything with a medical type environment (gp's, dentist's, opticians) It is very hard to make people understand sometimes but this is just something that I will have to learn to deal with. what makes it worse is that DH worships me and know how much I want his baby. But after sunday I know realize that as much as he tries to control it he has no control (hope that makes sense )

I will be having my first acupuncture session next month I hope, couldn't do it this month as had to mot the car and pay for my son's holiday with the school . I am going to have to be selfish next month though as I think I need some me time.

Sharon  to you and I do hope you post with some good news tomorrow.

well thank's again girls and as I said I love you all

Love Charlotte  

Good luck to all of you with tx


----------



## Nicola K

Charlotte, just wanted to say I have acupuncture, initially for my migraines and anxiety and it has worked wonders, feels me feeling very chilled, and an amazing effect on my migraines, she's also working on my fertility points, so I would recommend it.  I go once a week, but I'm with HSA and they have an allowance to get money back - have you looked into that?  All helps.

Best wishes Nx


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

Nicola - What is HSA?  Good luck with et  

Kerry will think of you being discussed at your big meeting whilst I'm on the big bird going to Margarita.  Good luck with it !  

Aggy - Have left you a msg on our thread  

Rsmum - hows it going?

Chazz - definitely make some you time, let us know how accupuncture goes, I have tried reflexology but don't think much of that.

Hi to the rest of the gang

Love NN xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Nicola 

I have thought about it but I did not now that acupuncture was covered on it.  If it is then I may be able to go twice a month.  I am the only wage earner in our house at the moment so we have to watch the pennies.

I will log on there web site and have a look

To the rest off you thank you for your messages   

Love Chazz


----------



## mancgal_644

hi nn thanks for thinking of me or my case being discussed on the 13th april just hope it turns into GOOD news and not bad  can i come on big bird instead lol

Hi gwen like i said on the thread i def wont be able to make cranage meet but will do my dammmmmmmm best for the other northwest meets you will have to talk to me though will be really really nervous

Hope everyone else is fine

Kerry xxx


----------



## casey

Hi everyone,

Gwen - so sorry to hear about your nephew  

Hope everyone else is ok and the 2wwers are staying sane

I had op re cervical dilation on 16th March and now they've said i cant have tx this cycle as dh can't get appt until 11/4 for SA (cd23 4 me - when i should start sniffing) and they said they're fully booked anyway. Dh doesn't need SA the probs with my stupid eggs and crap body. So why the hell did i have op on 16th March if i'm not having tx or et until June   . I met a girl in hospital having her 2nd cervical dilation and her last tx was December.  so same timescales
Can anyone IM the no for CARE in Manchester
thanks Casey


----------



## aggy

HI everyone well that 1 embi is a little fighter had my ET today clinic said it was a good quality embi so who knows it only takes 1 going to try and explain to my DD but not sure she will really understand Bless her  

putting my feet up for a few days hopefully 
                    love to all sharon


----------



## longbaygirl

Sharon - welcome to the 2ww. Good luck.

Joy


----------



## Nicola K

Hi everyone, 

Had et today!  I had a 6 and 7 cell, one had compacted which I believe is the next stage of growing.  So ever hopeful and excited that this could be the one for us.  So officailly on my 2ww wait now!  Going to rest for the next few days & get pampered.  

Thanks for your support and hope you all have a nice easter break - at least that rids of a few days on my 2ww!

Take care Nxx


----------



## casey

Hi everyone
quick update - after my rant earlier and much debate with hospital, they said i can start tx on 11/4 after all - sometimes it pays to be a pain. 
good luck to all
casey


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

Casey - well done you for fighting your corner!  Glad I am not the only one who gets results when things don't go as planned    Two weeks to go for you then.  Will you start d/r then?  I will only be a little way behind you!

Nicola - Your embies sound great, certainley loooks good for you!   

Aggy - See you tomorrow  


Kerry - will keep a seat warm for you on the plane. Hope you like skittles the sweets have loads of them  

Gwen -sorry to hear about your nephew I do hope he gets better soon!

Happy easter girls!

Love NN xx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi all,

nn- Thanks for that skittles will do me i may bring a little choc though galaxy lol

sharon good luck with your egg its a fighter so far hope it keeps on fighting 

nicola  good luck with the 2ww sounds good

Hi to everyone else

Kerry xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Jeannette

How is the maternity leave going, I hope your keeping your feet up and getting plenty of rest

Hi Nicola good luck with 2ww I am sending you lots of  .

Gwen, how is you nephew I do hope that he is better.

Sharon Good luck with the 2ww  

And hello to the rest of you ladies o here

Love Charlotte


----------



## RSMUM

Hey Sharon and Nicola - welcome to the madness of the 2ww - 

Joy - how are you doing?

HappY Easter to you all - hope it's fun! 

D x


----------



## longbaygirl

Hi RSMUM, we are now in the 1ww! I'm still not feeling positive, sure I am getting pre AF symptoms.

How are you doing?

Joy


----------



## Nicola K

Hi Joy, 

This is my 4th cycle and my 1st & 2nd I didn't get any pains apart from boobs were sore from cyclogest.  But have to tell you that on my 3rd, I had pains and twinges galore, AF pains, which I hadn't experienced before.

You just never know whats going on inside do you.  Try and relax, easier said than done, I too amd still sore from EC and was told yesterday at ET that my ovaries are still large, and when I go to get up I always get strong twinges.

Be nice if I could have a nice relaxing hot bath, but apparently theyre a no no.  

Anyway hope the rest of the week goes quick for you. Nxx


----------



## longbaygirl

Nicola,

I know I should not read too much into twinges/symptoms but I've been pregnant twice before, and both times I felt absolutely nothing in the 2ww, no tenderness, no backache, no nausea, nothing - granted, they were not IVF pregnancies with all the meds that entails, but, it still makes me think the worst. Especially when on my last failed IVF I got pre-AF symptoms at about the same time, i.e. a week before I am due on.............................

Trying to keep hopeful - but it's fading...................

Joy


----------



## Nicola K

Hi Joy, 

Here's a  , I know it's hard, this is one of the worst parts for me the 2ww.

I too have been pg naturally and got symptoms around 5 weeks with sore boobs.  Downfall of IVF is we know way to much info about whats going on.  I was thinking this afternoon as I was tentatively walking around - when I got pg with my son, it was xmas and I was out drinking and dancing!!  I didn't find out til feb I was pg!!  Just made me realise how all this treatment changes you & worried the hell out of you -  I sneezed today and got pains when I did so - always panic I've sneezed them out!

Here is you need to talk.    

Nx


----------



## RSMUM

Hiya! Can't sleep! 

Usually I'm in bed by ten - must be the no booze! 

All I can say is, I think it's absolutely normal to get like this on the second week - you are still on a high from the ET the first days, now the  factor really hits!The meds mess with your body, and your emotions..I've been REALLY bad-tempered today - hope I'm ok tom...I was reading the posts on CARE'S website and someone was saying it's typical day 6 onwards the madness hits - so true...

What can I say? hang in there the best you can..funny what you were saying about baths - I'd NEVER heard that until a few days ago! I keep trying to get people to help me compile a list of all the hints/old wives takes etc...my consultant said to me I was better off " being normal"  

to you both and hi to everyone else out there. 

D xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Gwen

I wish you all thebest with your time off.  I hope you get the de-stress you deserve.

Sending you loads of      .

Hope you come back to us soon

Love Charlotte


----------



## longbaygirl

Good luck Gwen.

Joy


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Gwen, hope the time off does you good 

good luck 

Kerry  xxx


----------



## longbaygirl

Already posted on the 2ww - Sorry to repeat.

Got a positive hpt this morning and did a beta. Beta came back at 96. I am 11dp2dt and pregnant!

Still finding it hard to take in.

Joy


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi joy congrats on the BFP  good luck 

Kerry xxxx


----------



## Nikki

Hi everyone,

Gwen,  just sending you lots of hugs and good wishes for your nephew. Take care of yourself. I look forward to you coming back.

Joy, what fabulous news. Make sure you take it nice and easy for a while and enjoy being pampered.

Me and DH are still trying to decide whether to go for one more IVF. Think we're both scared of it failing and all the sadness that goes with it. DH is worried about being an older Dad (he's 50 now). Just don't know what to do for the best.

Love to everyone,

Nikki


----------



## RSMUM

CONGRATS JOY!!


----------



## Nicola K

Hi Everyone, 

had a bad night last night, been having awful headaches and really bad AF pains that come and go, I know this is something to expect but still driving me mad, I suffer from srong headhaches and migraines anyway but I can't take my normal medication so really suffering at the moment too.

Time seems to be passing too slowly for my liking..... 

Joy, well done and here's to a healthy 9 months for you.  Take care.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Nx


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

Nicola, what day into the 2ww are you?

Joy - Congratulatons on yr BFP!

Gwen - Hope your nephews op went went and that he is making a good recovery.    I will be thinking of you while you are away. TC x

Aggy - Try to calm down or you will drive yourself nuts with worry on your last week    How are things on the street?

Hi to kerry, rsmum, chazz, casey and anyone else I have missed  


Not much happening with me apart from Af being late!  Typical when this is the cycle for the IVF!  I did cheat a bit this month with the clomid and I wasn't late last time I had clomid with the iui.  I did a ov test and got a positive surge on cd12 so presuming I ov'd on cd14 at the most I should have af by now.  Usually very regular!  Have had pains and af cramps since that ov though and yet no af, also feeling sick on/off since day af was due.

Oh well th longer it stays away the less d/r on hols I have to do.  If it stays away til next weds or thurs I won't have to d/r on holiday I'll also be finished by the time we go.  Of course am dreading if it doesn't appear at all because I will have to wait nearly another 2 months for the ivf!  It could be that I am starting the change (It does run in my family early menopause!).

Anyway any ideas for me.  Is it the clomid do you think - 50mg it was? 

Love NN xx


----------



## aggy

NN have you done  PG TEST 
things ok at the moment on street until next time trying to stay calm but expecting AF anytime


----------



## night nurse

yes aggy, check out our thread!

NN xx


----------



## Nicola K

Hi NN, 

I'm 7dpt 3et, think I have that right!  (ec 21.03 and et 24.03), pains are coming and going, seem to be stronger at night or maybe I notice them more as my minds not occupied?  Tho still getting a lot of headaches.

Hope everyone is doing ok......becoming addicted to this website!

Nx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh God - N , don't think anyone could be more addicted than me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## longbaygirl

Sorry for the repeat posts - Discovery Health Channel have something similar to 'Precious Babies' on called 'Test-Tube Babies'. It is on tonight,  19:30. Synopsis below. 


"After conceiving a daughter with the help of IVF a couple now expect twins, while another couple undergo the treatment for the third time"

I've seen a couple of them - pretty good.

Joy


----------



## Nicola K

Joy, thanks, already addicted to the baby channel on d/health!  Last week was baby week and had back to back programmes, I like the one for multiple mums - inspires me and hope it'll be me!!  

Nx


----------



## RSMUM

Got another negative this morning -so sad...looking at my beautiful DD and sucha mix of emotions...


----------



## aggy

RSMUM sorry to hear you got a negative but still no AF so dont give up hope just yet
                      luv sharon


----------



## longbaygirl

RSMUM - Aggy is right - if af does not arrive test again tomorrow. Lots of clinics don't accept hpt's anyway and will only look at blood tests. What has yours said? 

Nicola - I missed it last night. Was it good? I've seen a few of the multiple mums too - a bit scary for my liking. I always found having 1 hard work, and I had full time live in help!, but I did go back to work after 4 - 6 months. Going to work was easy (apart form the guilt that eats you up), far, far easier that looking after a baby full-time.

NN - my af was late before I started this cycle too - I just think it's all the bloody stress we are under, no wonder our bodies just lose the plot.

Good luck ladies

Joy


----------



## Nicola K

Hi everyone, what a lovely day again.  

RSMUM, so sorry for you, just keep doing the test until your final day is due, things can happen within a few days.  

I know how you feel, I look at my son and he's growing up fast so much and to know that I will never experience it again, and my DH not to experience ever having a baby breaks my heart and I'm inconsolable at times.  I even  said last night that if we had more money I would carry on I'm convinced it will work one day.  I really don't want to let DH down.  

Joy - I'd be in my element with twins - hard work I know but always wanted them since being a little girl!  Mad I know!    

Good luck to those testing the next few days.   

Nx


----------



## night nurse

HI

Rsmum -    on your BFN but it ain't over til its over is it when the witch arrives.  Fingers crossed for you!

Nicola - only three days to go for you.  Have you given in yet to the pee sticks?

Still no Af.

Bye for now 
NN xx


----------



## Nicola K

Hi NN,

no have not done one yet - tomorrow I will be 9dpt 3dt, is that too soon?  

Called my clinic and they have told me that I can do a HPT from Monday onwards! Might sneak on in on sunday to start off with.

I am definately off my food tho and today even feel slightly nauseous......so nerve wracking..........hope it's a good sign.

Found this link on acupuncture if anyone is interested - I go all the time, mainly for my headaches/migraines.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/1933901.stm

have a nice weekend everyone Nx


----------



## mancgal_644

hi NN hopefully af wont arrive and it will be good news 

Nicola id sneak one in on sunday  see what happens good luck though

Rsmum sorry about your bfn but no af yet thats still a good sign 

good luck to you all and hello to everyone else 

Kerry xxxx


----------



## Nicola K

Hi everyone, how are you all?

Lovely day here  , think spring is finally here.

Well not feeling very positive, only 2 days for testing and I get the results on tuesday afternoon.  Boobs aren't sore anymore and stomach af pains have gone.  I'm off my food and am very tired so really don't know what to make of it all and the waiting is killing me. 

I was watching the contender boxing programme last night with tears in my eyes as it showed one of the men in the bath with his little boy playing, I was thinking dh is never going to experience any of that and it really does break my heart.  If this is another BFN I really don't know how we're going to cope.  We did say that this would be our last go, but we've talked today and maybe said we could do another one next year.  I really don't want to give up yet, but money dictates - we don't have an endless pot.  

I was saying how we never chose this way of life, not to have any more children and for DH not have any of his own, this wasn't in our plans of life.  I feel if we don't succeed we're being forced into a way of life that we would not have chosen for ourselves.  I know I'm extremely luck to have had ds and to outside people they don't think what we're going through is that bad because I have ds but we're having to take another route, one I'm not happy with.  BUt I have to accept what will be will be and make the most of the rest of our lives with dh and ds.  Sad and will take me a long time to accept it.

Anyway sorry feeling sorry for myself today.    sorry for dumping on you guys.

Hope everyone is ok.  Good luck to you all. Nx


----------



## casey

Hi everyone,
hope you're all ok
NN - AF will come - she's just being a ***** as usual
Nicola - don't test early   it doesn't help and if its BFN you're miserable for longer, if its BFP it might not show up and you'll be devasted for nothing 
RSMUM - don't give up hope yet = i've IM you
Chazz how's the acu - have you started yet
Gwen - if you're still following the posts i hope things work out for you and your nephew recovers
Hi to anyone i've forgotten to mention
I've started work part time and its heaven - shopping, gardening and i've took dd out on day trips etc 
I start d/r on 11/4 - i'm nervous now so expect many highs and lows to follow 
CaseyX

Hi to anyone i've forgotten


----------



## Guest

Hi Casey

I'm fine thank's for asking.  I am really hoping to have the acupuncture this month.  I have heard so many good thing about it, I can't wait .

NN - sending you lots of  .

Hi to everyone else, and good luck with your testing 

Love Chazz


----------



## jeanette

New home everyone

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,26587.0.html

jeanettexx


----------

